# Hydraulic levelling jacks - what fluid to use?



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

Evening all....

I've just checked the fluid on my hydraulic levelling jacks and found the fluid to be below the lowest level on the dip stick. I am guessing that means it needs topping up (which could explain why, when I had a blow out, the jacks couldn't lift any of the wheels clear) but I have no idea what to top it up with. It looks like ATF (red). It's a 1994 Rambler with HWH jacks. Any advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Paul


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

From our HWH operators manual ......

"FLUID. HWH specialilty hydrolic oil is recommended. In an emergency DEXRON automatic transmission fluid can be used.

note DEXRON fluid contains red dye & could cause staining should a leak occur.

DO NOT USE BRAKE FLUID OR HYDRAULIC JACK FLUID. use of these can damage seals"

Billym


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Paul
See this Link to HWH info, page 4 mentions the oil. This agrees with Billy and his manual.... Maybe a quick call to Linda at Stateside Tuning to see if she has any???
Good luck matey

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Paul,
Dextron red is the old style AQF auto trans fluid, we do keep this. The modern day dextron is usually yellow base we keep this also.
If you're stuck give me a call and we can put some on a carrier, or ship it with your parts order next Week.
Regards
Linda


----------

